# Cold Swordtrip



## macala (Oct 4, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't post last night. I had to thaw out from the previous night and adjust my back from the rough seas. First I would like to thank TCAT and Andy for the gas saving report I received . I hope to return the favor one day. We got a late start and arrived at the Mp 255 only to see a commercial boat tied on the rig. We then went to exxon rig to get some bottom fish and we couldn't get the Snappers off our lines.:banghead After a boat load of porgies we went to Petronus and it was dead. Not even Blackfin. TCAT had reported a nice swordfish so we had high hopesand we got started around 8:00 pm. This would be my earliest set for swordfish but it wouldn't matter. Sharks, Sharks, Sharks, Sharks!!:banghead:banghead It was cold and the seas were building to solid 3-5. During the night, we would get splashed by a wave every 30 mins. We laughed the night away just as TCATs crew did. Morning arrived and it became clear that our hopes of trolling the Marlin rig, Ram Powell were not going to happen.










We bottom fished our way back and the Snappers were crazy. Our big live baits were getting eaten by medium sized Red Snappers. I even tried natural bottom areas , 300+ deep ledges and we would still find Red Snappers. We ended the trip with a mess of Porgies, triggers, bee-liners and grouper. This snowy was the star of the trip.










I need a fish ID. What is this?









I guess we will have to wait until April since almost everythingwill beclosed. I also need someone to define endangered to me. I don't get it.

Jeff


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Cool Report. Cool Pics too. thanks for sharing.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

That snowy is pretty.  Cool report.


----------



## jewfish (Dec 4, 2007)

That is a Toro snapper, or "Big Eye Toro".


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Jeff, we were thinking of you guys when we gotback to the dock, the wind was starting to blow and figured it would start to get rough. Lets hook up and drift..


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for the report & pics; beautiful snowy!

Evan.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks for the report. That fish is a Short Bigeye, similar to whats called a Toro as stated above (could be the same fish but I don't know with all the nicknames), its common name is a short bigeye.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

its a bigeye. they taste pretty good but you have to have a mess of them to fill up. fleash kinda similiar to a trigger


----------

